# [Kernel] Wouhou \0/ \0/ :)

## Bapt

Aucun problème au contraire, je viens juste exprimer ma joie après la mis à jour en version 2.6.19 du kernel, depuis ma gentoo boot à une vitesse phénoménale. Le point le plus long : montage des FS, est devenu invisible grâce à un tout petit patch de rien du tout : http://kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=5065227b46235ec0131b383cc2f537069b55c6b6

voila vive le kernel 2.6.19  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Je comprend pas, il s'ai passé quoi ? C'est pas toi qui aurais mieux configuré ton kernel ??   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Beuh, initng ????

----------

## titoucha

??? pas constaté une plus grande vitesse de boot.

----------

## Bapt

Bah j'ai des gros disques en reiserfs et c'était très long à monter (notamment ceux de 250Go), le patch rend la phase de mount immédiate contre plusieurs secondes précédemment.

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> ??? pas constaté une plus grande vitesse de boot.

 

Pour lui c'est parce que il est en reiserfs et que ça met qq dizaines de secondes (à peu près ^^) à se monter, il a du en gagner 2-3 donc ça va plus vite  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Bah j'ai des gros disques en reiserfs et c'était très long à monter (notamment ceux de 250Go), le patch rend la phase de mount immédiate contre plusieurs secondes précédemment.

 

Moi j'ai 3x320Go en reiserfs, merci pour ce patch!

EDIT: je suis vraiment pas douer car j'arrive pas a télécharger ce patch.

----------

## loopx

Ah bon   :Shocked: 

Tout mes pc sont en reiserfs ... merci pour l'info  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bapt

Il ne faut pas le télécharger, il est intégré à la version 2.6.19 (le lien est le lien du commit issue du changelog  :Smile: 

Bref, passe en 2.6.19 et ce sera Ok

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je suis passé de vingt secondes pour monter mes 365go à seulement deux   :Shocked: 

Un truc bizarre c'est que sur un autre noyau 2.6.19 qui n'utilise pas libATA, mais les anciens pilotes ATA c'est toujours vingt secondes   :Question: 

----------

## geekounet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Je suis passé de vingt secondes pour monter mes 365go à seulement deux  

 

T'aurai des partoches XFS, tu le verrai même pas passer le montage  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   ??? pas constaté une plus grande vitesse de boot. 
> 
> Pour lui c'est parce que il est en reiserfs et que ça met qq dizaines de secondes (à peu près ^^) à se monter, il a du en gagner 2-3 donc ça va plus vite 

 

++ il y'a une astuce du genre on charge pas toutes les maps de reiserfs au boot.

----------

## titoucha

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Je suis passé de vingt secondes pour monter mes 365go à seulement deux   
> 
> T'aurai des partoches XFS, tu le verrai même pas passer le montage 

 

J'ai pas de ReiserFS mais du XFS, c'est donc pour ça que je n'ai pas vu de grande différence.

----------

## Temet

Je suis le seul en ext3?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben moi j'en ai qu'un petite partoche sur le portable et je n'ai pas vu de grande différence, enfin, je suis rarement devant mon écran quand il boot   :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Je suis passé de vingt secondes pour monter mes 365go à seulement deux   
> 
> T'aurai des partoches XFS, tu le verrai même pas passer le montage 

 XFS sans solutions contre les coupures de courant je ne tenterais même pas !

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je confirme j'ai du reiserfs sur 3 de mes 4 hdd de + de 250Go, et on vois la différence. J'ai que un 200Go en ext3 (on me l'a conseiller contre les coupures de courant).

----------

## kopp

Temet: nan je suis en ext3 aussi après mes mésaventures avec le JFS... d'ailleurs faudrait que je pense à basculer ma partition /home en ext3 aussi... je ferais ça à Noël...

----------

## Dumble

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je suis le seul en ext3?  

 

Non non, t'inquiète pas !

J'ai aussi du reiserfs sur un disque externe. Je le laisse comme ça car j'ai pas de place nulle part pour stocker les données et le migrer vers Ext3 ou autre

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je suis le seul en ext3?  

 

Non non ^_^ j'ai un 250Go et un 40Go en ext3 + 50Go de mon 80Go ext3  :Smile:  Le tout en mode writeback =) 

J'ai écrit ça à ce propos : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Optimiser_et_acc%C3%A9l%C3%A9rer_votre_syst%C3%A8me#ext3

Si quelqu'un est motivé pour mettre à jour cette article qui date un peu, merci de se manifester, je me sens pas d'attaquer ça tout seul.

----------

## geekounet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Je suis passé de vingt secondes pour monter mes 365go à seulement deux   
> 
> T'aurai des partoches XFS, tu le verrai même pas passer le montage  XFS sans solutions contre les coupures de courant je ne tenterais même pas !

 

Les coupures de courant ne m'ont jamais cassé de partition XFS (à part en combinaison avec le kernel 2.6.17.4, si je me souviens bien, dont le driver xfs était buggé, qui m'avait détruit une partoche (/var en plus  :Confused: ), mais la coupure n'y avait rien à voir en fait), alors qu'avec le reiserfs quand je l'ai essayé, j'ai en ai perdu des fichiers ...

----------

## Temet

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Je suis le seul en ext3?   
> 
> Non non ^_^ j'ai un 250Go et un 40Go en ext3 + 50Go de mon 80Go ext3  Le tout en mode writeback =) 
> 
> J'ai écrit ça à ce propos : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Optimiser_et_acc%C3%A9l%C3%A9rer_votre_syst%C3%A8me#ext3
> ...

 

Déjà Scullder, merci pour le HOWTO, je ne le connaissais pas.

Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait activer le dir_index après formatage.

Dis moi, c'est sans danger de l'activer après formatage???

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Déjà Scullder, merci pour le HOWTO, je ne le connaissais pas.
> 
> Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait activer le dir_index après formatage.
> 
> Dis moi, c'est sans danger de l'activer après formatage???

 

Bah je l'ai fait, je savais pas que ça pouvait être dangereux   :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

Alors je viens d'en rediscuter pour être sur d'avoir tout compris, et je m'enfonce dans ma croyance que si on ne fait pas de full journaling, mettre le fichier à zéro et la seule chose correcte que l'on puisse faire.

En gros en data=writeback, ext3 fait comme XFS, et les métadonnées (et donc en l'occurence la descrition des blocks correspondant à notre fichier) peuvent être updatées sur le disque avant les données elles mêmes.

Ca veut dire que si un fichier grossi les nouveaux blocs contiennet des données qui potentiellment peuvent avoir le contenu d'un ancien fichier éffacé depuis (ou provenant d'un ancien formatage etc...). Donc si on crash avant d'avoir écrit tous les blocs, le fichier est clairement corrompu, xfs le mets à zéro tandis qu'ext3 nous laisse avec.

En data=ordered, les métadonnées ne sont mises à jour que si tous les blocs ont bien été écrits, mais en cas de crash lors de l'écriture des blocks, ça n'empeche en rien de se retrouver au reboot avec un mix de l'ancien et du nouveau fichier, ou avec le contenu du nouveau fichier mais tronqué. là encore xfs efface le contenu, ext3 le laisse tel quel. Désolé mais pour moi le comportement d'ext3 est totalement insatisfaisant, retrouver un fichier texte à l'envers peut peut être passer, mais si c'est un fichier de cache de base de donnée ou un truc du genre...   :Rolling Eyes: 

NB, reiser-3.6 a exactement les mêmes comportement qu'ext3 sur ces points.

----------

## Enlight

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Déjà Scullder, merci pour le HOWTO, je ne le connaissais pas.
> 
> Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait activer le dir_index après formatage.
> 
> Dis moi, c'est sans danger de l'activer après formatage??? 
> ...

 

Dangereux, ça me surprendrais, inneficace par contre probablement, vu que ça ne marche pour les dirs nouvellement crées, donc les /usr/bin etc cie où ça ferait plaisir de l'avoir bye bye... remarque tu peux toujours y'aller au live cd genre cp -a /usr/bin /tmp, rm -fr /usr/bin puis mv /tmp/usr/bin /usr, mais bon... faut aimer se faire chier quoi...

----------

## kopp

Bof, tu peux faire une opération rendra ça valide sur tes trucs déjà crée  d'après ce post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871-highlight-ext3.html

La commande est :

```
# e2fsck -D /dev/hdXY 
```

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bof, tu peux faire une opération rendra ça valide sur tes trucs déjà crée  d'après ce post:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871-highlight-ext3.html
> 
> La commande est :
> ...

 

Ah au temps pour moi, ça doit être plus récent que mes sources.

----------

## kopp

Oui bon apparemment, ça peut prendre pas mal de temps, alors c'est p'tet un outil qui fait basiquement  ce que tu expliquais hein  :Wink: 

----------

## _droop_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Alors je viens d'en rediscuter pour être sur d'avoir tout compris, et je m'enfonce dans ma croyance que si on ne fait pas de full journaling, mettre le fichier à zéro et la seule chose correcte que l'on puisse faire.
> 
> En gros en data=writeback, ext3 fait comme XFS, et les métadonnées (et donc en l'occurence la descrition des blocks correspondant à notre fichier) peuvent être updatées sur le disque avant les données elles mêmes.
> 
> Ca veut dire que si un fichier grossi les nouveaux blocs contiennet des données qui potentiellment peuvent avoir le contenu d'un ancien fichier éffacé depuis (ou provenant d'un ancien formatage etc...). Donc si on crash avant d'avoir écrit tous les blocs, le fichier est clairement corrompu, xfs le mets à zéro tandis qu'ext3 nous laisse avec.
> ...

 

<off> Mouaih, C'est vraiment une question de gout...

Perso je préfére avoir le deuxième. On a toujours une chance de pouvoir récupéré une partie des données (voir tout).

Enfin, si c'est critique, rien ne vaut la sauvegarde et la réplication/redondance (bdd, site web...).</off>

Sinon, tout ça m'a donné envie de l'essayer ce 2.6.19 (avec libata pour mon pata), Je vais mettre quelques labels sur mes partitions et c'est parti.

edit : voilà c'est en cours de test, libata a l'air de bien fonctionner (chipset via pas tout récent). et effectivement avec la modif sur reseirfs ca boot plus vite. Y a un how to pour passer à libata ?

----------

## Enlight

A noter que ceux qui veulent le support ipv6 vont droit au kernel panic, pour ceux là il faut chopper un patch sur BGO en attendant une nouvelle révision du kernel.

----------

## pounard

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je suis le seul en ext3?  

 

Non y'a moi aussi.

----------

## pounard

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> A noter que ceux qui veulent le support ipv6 vont droit au kernel panic, pour ceux là il faut chopper un patch sur BGO en attendant une nouvelle révision du kernel.

 

Ah merde!

EDIT: Wouhou recompilation finie et fully fonctionnal  :Smile: 

et à priori, pas encore de problèmes avec le PATA sur ma bécanne !  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> A noter que ceux qui veulent le support ipv6 vont droit au kernel panic, pour ceux là il faut chopper un patch sur BGO en attendant une nouvelle révision du kernel.

 

Heu, t'as vu ça ou ????

Je tourne en IPv6 (activé et utilisé), aucun problème, sans ce patch...

----------

## Enlight

Ici, le bug était dans le 2.6.19-r1 : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156952

sizeof(struct ipv6hdr) avait été oublié plusieurs fois dans les arguments de la fonction soc_alloc_send_skb.

edit : moi ça m'explosait à la figure au moment de la requête dhcp.

----------

## guilc

Bizarre, on dirait que je suis passé a travers. Ptet parceque je fais des configurations statiques, pas de DHCP   :Laughing: 

En tous cas, ce la ne m'a pas empêché de faire mes emerge sur des miroirs IPv6  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bizarre, on dirait que je suis passé a travers. Ptet parceque je fais des configurations statiques, pas de DHCP  
> 
> En tous cas, ce la ne m'a pas empêché de faire mes emerge sur des miroirs IPv6 

 

rah on est pas égaux face à la chance!!! par contre je te conseille quand même le passage au r2, moi ça m'inquieterais quand même  ^^

----------

## guilc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Bizarre, on dirait que je suis passé a travers. Ptet parceque je fais des configurations statiques, pas de DHCP  
> 
> En tous cas, ce la ne m'a pas empêché de faire mes emerge sur des miroirs IPv6  
> 
> rah on est pas égaux face à la chance!!! par contre je te conseille quand même le passage au r2, moi ça m'inquieterais quand même  ^^

 

T'inquiètes, j'y suis déjà passé  :Smile:  (ouais, j'ai la manie de toujours me recompiler le dernier kernel sorti  :Laughing:  )

----------

## kopp

Oui bah moi il m'ennuie ce noyau. Le wifi ne marche plus dessus. Après avoir finalement réussi à compiler les modules externes, il ne veut pas pour autant fonctionner. Il ne s'associe pas au point d'accès. Il va falloir que je teste ce -r2

----------

## kopp

Youpi, le passage en -r2 n'a rien changé. Par contre passer aux pilotes ipw3945 et à la dernière version de ieee80211 a changé quelque chose ! Peut être que seulement le démasquage de ipw3945 était nécessaire, mais vu que c'était la version de ce dernier qui bloquer ieee80211 j'en ai profité pour arrêter ce blocage

----------

## titoucha

Haaa je suis rassuré je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des problèmes avec le wifi et la version 2.6.19 du noyau   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Haaa je suis rassuré je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des problèmes avec le wifi et la version 2.6.19 du noyau  

 

Aucun problème moi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nost4r

Moi aussi , problème avec le module ipw2200 et ieee80211 , c'est pour ca que je reste au 2.6.18-gentoo-r4

----------

## Tanki

c'est vrai que ce noyau accélère vachement le boot

je regrette juste que le pilote sky2 soit encore plus instable que dans le 2.6.18

je m'explique, autant dans le 2.6.18 le réseau sautait, le reboot plantait plus ou moins et il me restait en général à élever des éléphants maigres

la pour le coup la machine freeze complètement et les sysRq keys sont indispensables

donc, mis à part changer de carte réseau, je n'ai pas grand chose à faire

le bug à déjà été signalé sur BGO (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154274)

et chuis un mec tellement sympa que j'ai prêté toutes mes 3com et qu'il ne me reste plus rien en carte reseau

et le passage a un noyau inférieur m'ennuie, paske le boot rapide avec le patch PATA/SATA est quand meme super sympa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

tatata, tanki, c'est un changement dans reiserfs qui te fait booter plus vite! les mount time ont été (massivement) améliorés.

----------

## kopp

EN fait j'ai du faire le boulet hier et rebooter sur mon vieux noyau, j'ai pas vérifié tiens, mais ce matin le wifi refait de la merde.

Pfoulalala, marre du wifi !

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Accessoirement x11-drm compile pas avec le 2.6.19 comme bcp d'ebuild pour des modules.

Pour x11-drm, il y a un contournement :

```
ln -s /usr/include/linux/config.h /usr/src/kernel/include/linux/config.h
```

Ca doit pouvoir marcher pour d'autres ebuild s'il y a un problème de config.

PS : Le cable c'est bien   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

J'ai x11-drm git (et mesa, libdrm, xorg etc. git aussi), et ça compile très bien avec  :Smile: 

----------

## _droop_

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> J'ai x11-drm git (et mesa, libdrm, xorg etc. git aussi), et ça compile très bien avec 

 

Ouai mais toi tu triches   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

ah, _droop_ j'ai bien cru que tu avais osé répondre ce que je n'osais pas lui répondre  sur un forum  :Smile:  Je suis sur qu'Enligth vera de quoi je veux parler  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Ouai parce que pour moi c'est une rébus ta phrase.

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ah, _droop_ j'ai bien cru que tu avais osé répondre ce que je n'osais pas lui répondre  sur un forum  Je suis sur qu'Enligth vera de quoi je veux parler 

 

C'est qui celui là?

Sinon, oui ça aurait été sympa une zolie quote à pointer à chaque fois qu'il se la pète   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Mais bon, on a pas réussi à le propulser le jeune, la célébrité c'est pas pour tout de suite... par contre ham, heum... tu crois que quelqu'un va faire le lien? Si tu vois de quoi je parle sur ce coup-ci!

----------

## kopp

Ah pinaise, j'y arriverais jamais avec ces mots en ght et gth !  Désolé !

Pour ta remarque écrite tout petite, au pire, on peut les aider  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ah pinaise, j'y arriverais jamais avec ces mots en ght et gth !  Désolé !
> 
> Pour ta remarque écrite tout petite, au pire, on peut les aider 

 

Heu... ne changeons pas de sujêt, on parlait de geekounet!   :Laughing: 

----------

## nost4r

Chez moi le wifi avec ipw2200 remarche avec le 2.6.19-gentoo-r4

----------

